# Ooops....above is 1950 JD M



## pilot1st (Jun 7, 2004)

Man if it was a 1050 would be somthing eh?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

pilot1st 

Welcome to Tractor Forum. 

You had me going there for a moment with the 1050 M John Deere. I now understand you to mean a 1950 Model M John Deere. In your profile you say you enjoy driving your JD with a 15” Woods Batwing, again this is a little confusing. I’m having trouble picturing a 15” batwing mower. If you meant to say 15 foot, you must have a John Deere that is larger than the M?

As for a the price of a M, I make it a practice not to “price” someone else‘s equipment. These old tractors or worth whatever someone is willing to pay. However, I will say that $7000 sounds a little on the pricey side for a 1950 M unless it has some attribute that makes it a rare find for a collector. I don’t know what it would be on a M. The Web site linked below gives prices for many different tractors. Check it out for yourself. It is a little hard to navigate, so, I'll give you what I found when I “priced” your M there:
Premium shape $3088, 
Good shape $2394 
Fair shape $1406 

Good luck on whatever you decide. If you get the M, hope you enjoy it. The M should have no problem with a 15 inch batwing mower.  Now, a 15 foot batwing might have it doing a little heavy grunting. 


Machinery Link 

:cpu:


----------

